# 1972 Datsun 510



## HWY_1_FUN (Apr 20, 2004)

I wasnt sure if I could post a datsun on this forum but I did. So i am investing in a datsun 510 and i was goint to either swap the 1600cc engine in it or an sr20, I am not sure I was just wondering what would be a better buy I know the sr20 has hella balls and I hear that the 1600cc does to but I am just not sure. And i wa wondering if anybody knew about any site where I can get parts for the 510.

Thanks Jake


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

there are a few options, CA16, CA18DE, CA18DET, SR20. you can put a small block chevy in nearly as easily as any of those engines, there are also those Lseries engines up to 2.4 or perhaps 3 liters, turbos.

How much work / money are you wanting to spend?


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, what engine does your 510 have in it now?


----------

